# * خط انتاج صلصة من ماسترتك لتصنيع ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف *



## هبة منصور (10 نوفمبر 2013)

** خط انتاج صلصة من ماسترتك لتصنيع ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف **​ *- مواصفات خط التصنيع –*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الخط مصنع كالأتي :-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – طباخ صلصة 1 طن :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالأتي:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطباخ مصنع كامل من الاستاليس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطباخ دبل جاكت لزوم عملية التسخين .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سعة الطباخ 1 طن.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطباخ مزود ببوابة من اعلي لزوم دخول المنتج الخام .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطباخ مزود بعدد 2 ريشة لزوم التقليب للتجانس .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسكربر مصنع من الارتيلون لزوم مسح المنتج من علي السطح الداخلي حتي لا يتم حرقة .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]محبس 2 بوصة استنليس لزوم خروج المنتج من أسفل .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عدد 2 موتور + جيربوكس صناعة ألمانى.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEVKBv3ftuc[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طباخ صلصة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – ماكينة تعبئة:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مصنعة كاملة من الاستاليس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – صينية دخول قبل عملية التعبئة لتنظيم دخول العبوات .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سير الماكينة 3.25 بوصة استانليس.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التعبئة بنظام البستم بمب.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جميع مكونات الماكينة ألماني أو ايطالى الصنع.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عدد نزلات الماكينة 8 نزل.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مجموعة مانع تسريب في النزلات.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قلب البستم بمب مصنع من التفلون الغذائي .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في حجم الكمية المراد تعبئتها من 50 جرام إلي 1000 جرام و يمكن زيادة الحجم حسب رغبة العميل .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خراطيم الماكينة مصنوعة من السيليكون الغذائي.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحتوى على تنك استانليس سعة 100 لتر للسائل.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]12-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Inverter LG[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتحكم في سرعة الماكينة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]13-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لوحة التحكم حاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]14-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بوابة للتحكم في دخول وخروج الزجاجات.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]15-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]سرعة الماكينة 3000 زجاجة/الساعة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]16- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]P.L.*C *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] للتحكم في الماكينة مزود بشاشة تاتش سكرين .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]17- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في حالة حدوث أي عطل بالماكينة يتم الظهور علي الشاشة نوع العطل مصاحب له صوت سارينة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]18- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنواع الأعطال كالأتي ( لا يوجد عبوات – لا يوجد غطاء – لا يوجد سائل في تنك التعبئة – حدوث أوفر لود في أي موتور في الماكينة – تزاحم الزجاجات في منطقة معين لأي سبب )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]19- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم ظهور أيضا رسم في الشاشة يحدد العطل و ذلك لسهولة التعامل و التحكم في الماكينة .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– ماكينة غطاء للعبوات .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – يتم وضع غطاء عشوائي في تنك مخصص له .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- يتم تنظيم الغطاء و نزولة علي العبوات اتوماتيك .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم قفل الغطاء ( قلاووظ أو كبس ) و يتم الاختيار من شاشة التحكم .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بوابة لدخول العبوات تحت هد الغطاء .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]البوابة مصنعه من الارتيلون الألماني .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوجد في الخط كله حواجز و دلائل للعبوات و يتم توسيعها أو تضيقها حسب العبوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماكينة استيكر ( لصق ذاتي )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم وضع رول الاستيكر في مكان مخصص له .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوجد فوتوسيل إيطالي الصنع علي الرول .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رول لمام للقيام بعملية لم باقي الرول .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هد إيطالي الصنع لعملية لصق الاستيكر بالعبوة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سير جانبي للقيام بعملية تأكيد اللصق .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتمكن التحكم في حجم العبوه و طولها .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – نفق بسترة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- النفق مصنع كامل من الاستاليس .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النفق مقسم من 4 مراحل .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرحلة الأولي تسخين من 90 درجة : 70 درجة ( بطول 2 متر).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرحلة الثانية من 50 : 30 درجة ( بطول 2 متر) .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرحلة الثالثة تبريد اقل من 15 درجة ( بطول 2 متر) .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرحلة الرابعة مراوح لتجفيف المنتج من المياه ( بطول 1 متر) .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لكل مرحلة يوجد تنك مياه أسفلها ليتم إعادة تشغيلها .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لكل تنك طلمبة مياه استنليس إيطالية الصنع لضخ المياه .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بوابات من الجانبين لرؤية المنتج .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طول النفق 7 متر.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سير الحركة مخرم ليتم سقوط المياه بسهوله.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]موتور+ جيربوكس إيطالي الصنع .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]درفيل قائد و منقاد .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6 – ماكينة شرنك .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- الماكينة مصنوعة من الحديد المدهون الكتروستاتيك.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سخانات الماكينة تركية الصنع وحاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جميع مواتير وجيربوكسات الماكينة المانى أو ايطالى الصنع.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوجد بلاور هواء في منتصف الماكينة من الداخل لتقليب و توزيع الهواء الساخن داخل النفق.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لوحة الكنترول حاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يمكن التحكم في درجة حرارة السخانات عن طريق عداد الحرارة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يمكن التحكم في تغيير سرعة الماكينة عن طريق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]inverter[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سير الماكينة مصنع من التيفلون الحراري.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – شيلر تبريد.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – شيلر مصنع من مكونات ايطاليه الصنع و أمريكية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – قدرته 15 حصان .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3 – مبادل أمريكي الصنع .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8 – غلاية مياه 1 طن .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – غلاية بخار 1 طن .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – جميع مكوناتها إيطالي الصنع .[/FONT]*​ *************************​ ​ *- وفيما يلى نبذة سريعة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى التى تنتجها شركتنا :*​ ​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة رأسى **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**دقيق – مساحيق غسيل **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة سوائل **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**شرنك **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**غرفة او نفق**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**قلاب بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بودرة او حبوب**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**نقل الحركة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**مجفف **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**طباخ ومقلب **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *شيلر تبريد **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] صور الماكينات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
* ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-*​ *الادارة **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية **[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**– عمارة 285 ب*​ *[FONT=&quot]Tel/fax :- 0244796146[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mob. :- 00201005492942[/FONT]*​ *المصنع **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العاشر من رمضان*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]www.mastertec[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]-egy.com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]email [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *m_mastertec[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]@yahoo.com*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *مدير تسويق**[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]** ا.هبة منصور**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​


----------

